# I think we are set



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello,
so I go to pick up my adoptee on Sunday.

I have the cat carrier, a fleece liner for the carrier, and a fleece bag. 

This hedgie that I am adopting is 9months old. Everything I do is different than she is use to, any ideas on how to make her feel safe? 

It'll be a 2-2 1/2 hour drive.. 

I came across her ad on craigslist at the end of January. Her owner is going off to school and can't keep her.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Since you are in IN, I would make sure to have some hand warmers in the carrier with the hedgie, so he/ she doesn't get cold. Make sure to crack them a few minutes before you intend to use them- they can take a little bit to get warm. Also, wrap the warmer in a sock or something to protect the new little hedgie from getting too hot/ burning themselves. Congrats on the new addition! Can't wait to see pics of the new lil one!


----------

